# Jemima Khan goes Thermonuclear on Najam Sethi over Religion.



## Kompromat

This marxist son of a bitch says all the time that religion doesn't matter except only when it matters to him!​

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Hyperion

I love that girl... she's one of the most decent human beings.... this son of a bitch Najam Sethi needs to be castrated.... arsewipe..... ganday khandan ka ganda anda.....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> I love that girl... she's one of the most decent human beings.... this son of a bitch Najam Sethi needs to be castrated.... arsewipe..... ganday khandan ka ganda anda.....



He is a moron and an utter shame for a Pakistani. Jemima is a fine individual and gifted journalist. If you are being targeted with cheap shots, know that you are doing something RIGHT!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, I don't know of ONE good Pakistani journalist..... what a shame!



Aeronaut said:


> He is a moron and an utter shame for a Pakistani. Jemima is a fine individual and gifted journalist. If you are being targeted with cheap shots, know that you are doing something RIGHT!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mr42O

I saw this early today but I can't find those tweets that's why I didn't posted...


----------



## Aamna14

I genuinely feel ashamed of the way this fine lady has been treated in Pakistan and still she campaigns for issues like drone strikes and her concern for the Pakistani people is overwhelming. She might be an adherent of any religion or school of thought for all I care but she is a mighty fine human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Strigon

Moron 'journalists' doing what they do best to get attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ais bc ki tou "chirya" bhi ... hogi.. 

terrorist fuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Hello........ have we been introduced? 



Aamna14 said:


> I genuinely feel ashamed of the way this fine lady has been treated in Pakistan and still she campaigns for issues like drone strikes and her concern for the Pakistani people is overwhelming. She might be an adherent of any religion or school of thought for all I care but she is a mighty fine human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Yara, I don't know of ONE good Pakistani journalist..... what a shame!



Talat Hussain.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cleverrider

Hyperion said:


> Yara, I don't know of ONE good Pakistani journalist..... what a shame!



what a D!ck. Tell him to spin on it...!

Earlier we were watching Geo and his programme came on for the entire hour he was praising Ganja. My mum goes change the channel and she was like after the job this guy cant Stop praising that idiot Ganja! Everyone hates him in my Family. 

His face looks like he is being cursed the day he was born.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

Hyperion said:


> Yara, I don't know of ONE good Pakistani journalist..... what a shame!


wht abt ahmad qurashi


----------



## Hyperion

Don't watch anything related to Pakistan.... but I knew who Najam Sethi is.......



Darth Vader said:


> wht abt ahmad qurashi


----------



## Aamna14

Hyperion said:


> Hello........ have we been introduced?



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Well, hello then! 



Aamna14 said:


> No.


----------



## Kompromat

Jemima has real intellectual talent. Najam Sethi is a rotten papita talking enemy propaganda because of his links with the high ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aamna14

Hyperion said:


> Well, hello then!



Hello. I do however, remember once having a discussion with you in my "newbie" days.

On topic, God alone can convince my family who admires this man for presenting a sound political analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Him being good a "political analyst," doesn't make him any less of a jerk!



Aamna14 said:


> Hello. I do however, remember once having a discussion with you in my "newbie" days.
> 
> On topic, God alone can convince my family who admires this man for presenting a sound political analysis.



Why can't I remember you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Hyperion said:


> Him being good a "political analyst," doesn't make him any less of a jerk!
> 
> 
> Why can't I remember you?



Because we only once had an exchange of opinions albeit a short one and I have a sharp memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Women usually do...... us, not so much.........anyhow, I said hello because I liked what you wrote......... laters! 




Aamna14 said:


> Because we only once had an exchange of opinions albeit a short one and I have a sharp memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aeronaut said:


> Jemima has real intellectual talent.


Then Why imran khan left her?? There is something wrong with imran khan while jemima still supports him on every noble cause. 

On topic, 
Lanat on najam sethi for cheap shots...


----------



## qamar1990

Hyperion said:


> Yara, I don't know of ONE good Pakistani journalist..... what a shame!


talat hussein?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Then Why imran khan left her?? There is something wrong with imran khan while jemima still supports him on every noble cause.
> 
> On topic,
> Lanat on najam sethi for cheap shots...



IK was married to politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Rat faced b@stard Najam Sethi good for being scum, not much else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Anything but such . A person whom we know as absolutely corrupt , hypocrite and a traitor by his words . Here , he chooses to use the same religious card , he so despises .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

Well done Jemima! Well done!


----------



## user1

The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.

Jemima left IK because he could not progress that was expected. Jemima came back as a journalist because she saw a chance again with IK. Again, if it goes any further, it will be a relationship of convenience and opportunism - mainly on Jemima *Khan*'s part - nothing more!

I have read somewhere that there is a news censor on any news about Jemima Khan. Such news censorships are issued mainly for important personalities, whose private lives could be scandalous and need protection.


----------



## Kompromat

user1 said:


> The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.
> 
> Jemima left IK because he could not progress that was expected. Jemima came back as a journalist because she saw a chance again with IK. Again, if it goes any further, it will be a relationship of convenience and opportunism - mainly on Jemima *Khan*'s part - nothing more!
> 
> I have read somewhere that there is a news censor on any news about Jemima Khan. Such news censorships are issued mainly for important personalities, whose private lives could be scandalous and need protection.




Do you also know that IK refused to take a penny from the divorce case, a sum of about 600 million pounds?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

user1 said:


> The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.
> 
> Jemima left IK because he could not progress that was expected. Jemima came back as a journalist because she saw a chance again with IK. Again, if it goes any further, it will be a relationship of convenience and opportunism - mainly on Jemima *Khan*'s part - nothing more!
> 
> I have read somewhere that there is a news censor on any news about Jemima Khan. Such news censorships are issued mainly for important personalities, whose private lives could be scandalous and need protection.



You are dissecting a marriage to score a point??? Where is the proof of all that you have written??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aeronaut said:


> He is a moron and an utter shame for a Pakistani. Jemima is a fine individual and gifted journalist. If you are being targeted with cheap shots, know that you are doing something RIGHT!


well i dont like the woman but Najam Sethi is just a legendary moron.


----------



## Kompromat

Aamna14 said:


> You are dissecting a marriage to score a point??? Where is the proof of all that you have written??



Stored In his dead neurological brain cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Ganda demagh...... aur uss say bee gandi soch........ aur koi kahani gharni hai? Woh bhee gharr lo! 

Btw, who do you admire? Nawazooo & Co, Talibitches (actually they are one of the same) or maybe MQM?



user1 said:


> The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.
> 
> Jemima left IK because he could not progress that was expected. Jemima came back as a journalist because she saw a chance again with IK. Again, if it goes any further, it will be a relationship of convenience and opportunism - mainly on Jemima *Khan*'s part - nothing more!
> 
> I have read somewhere that there is a news censor on any news about Jemima Khan. Such news censorships are issued mainly for important personalities, whose private lives could be scandalous and need protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

shuntmaster said:


> Now that she is a Muslim and mother of Muslim sons, is she allowed to date/marry non-Muslims?


 
Sir,

What do you mean by 'allowed to'---. She is able---she is capable---she is well off financially---she is an independant woman---she is a beautiful woman---why does she need anyone's permission to marry.


----------



## Aamna14

shuntmaster said:


> I don't understand what Jemima Marcelle Khan née Goldsmith found objectionable in Najam Sethi's tweet..
> He says that Jemima is actually a Muslim and that the British media were wrongly reporting her as Jew.. Whats wrong in that?
> 
> 
> Wasn't she dating Hugh Grant at the time of her divorce with Imran Khan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that she is a Muslim and mother of Muslim sons, is she allowed to date/marry non-Muslims?



What she found objectionable?? Whether she is a Muslim or not is her business not that of Najam Sethi and he being a so called Senior journalist shouldn't underestimate the intellect of ordinary Pakistanis whom he might be considering all madrassah graduates to not being able to decipher the cheap shots he is aiming at her.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

shuntmaster said:


> I don't understand what Jemima Marcelle Khan née Goldsmith found objectionable in Najam Sethi's tweet..
> He says that Jemima is actually a Muslim and that the British media were wrongly reporting her as Jew.. Whats wrong in that?
> 
> 
> Wasn't she dating Hugh Grant at the time of her divorce with Imran Khan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that she is a Muslim and mother of Muslim sons, is she allowed to date/marry non-Muslims?



people like u make me sick 
u are trying to justify dirt politics by pig sethi 
he has no right to talk about other peoples religion and she is an independent women and can marry whoever she wants non of anyones else buisness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

I love Jemima, such a heart warming woman. god bless her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

I don't get it either , the guy's just correcting the british media.

why is she getting so pissed on him about? is she afraid of any backlash being called a converted Muslim in Britain. Why would her being converted to Muslim stir up the fanatics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Couldn't care less about IK or Jemima. But i used to like Najam Sethi, he wore a fine mask of Liberalism and have gained a lot of fame in our neighboring country for speaking against our Armed forces. A week ago someone posted that picture of Najam Sethi fighting for a terrorist outfit against Pakistan. It has changed my opinion about him. He is a typical trash wannabe so called Liberal journalist definitely on the pay roll of a certain lobby spewing anti Pakistani propaganda in our country.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Cheapster !!! This Chirra along with his Chirrya should be handed over to people of Gujranwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Jaanbaz said:


> Couldn't care less about IK or Jemima. But i used to like Najam Sethi, he wore a fine mask of Liberalism and have gained a lot of fame in our neighboring country for speaking against our Armed forces. A week ago someone posted that picture of Najam Sethi fighting for a terrorist outfit against Pakistan. It has changed my opinion about him. He is a typical trash wannabe so called Liberal journalist definitely on the pay roll of a certain lobby spewing anti Pakistani propaganda in our country.


That is someone we like to call a fascist and anti-pakistan.


----------



## Secularpakistani

Najam sethi is a son of a bitch.


----------



## Jaanbaz

CrazyPaki said:


> That is someone we like to call a fascist and anti-pakistan.



He is a commie, what would you expect from them. Communism is the other extreme end from Islamism.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> I love that girl... she's one of the most decent human beings.... this son of a bitch Najam Sethi needs to be castrated.... arsewipe..... ganday khandan ka ganda anda.....



Ganda Anda doesnt sound right unless in a punjabi accent. 

Jemima is a beautiful woman and a woman who even after being divorced loves the people of Pakistan. Not only that she actively campaigns for people of Pakistan and victims of drone strikes. 

So what she is with Hugh Grant, good for her. It's her personal life she can be with anyone she likes. Najam Sethi is one kanjar ka bacha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

well we all know najam sethi has a DNA of pig in him ... and he is qadiani laanati too ...


----------



## Informant

viper46 said:


> well we all know najam sethi has a DNA of pig in him ... and he is qadiani laanati too ...



Watch your mouth. Calling Ahmedis lanati is not okay. I know of Ahmedi soldiers who have given their life for Pakistan and they were equally hand in hand with Quaid in his struggle for a Free Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Hello........ have we been introduced?




 



shes very decent n from lhr n very educated also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

viper46 said:


> well we all know najam sethi has a DNA of pig in him ... and he is qadiani laanati too ...



Apparently - Sarkari Muslims have history of being laanti & having DNA of pig, why you are cursing Qadianis for this - just because you don't agree with their belief?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Aeronaut said:


> He is a moron and an utter shame for a Pakistani. Jemima is a fine individual and gifted journalist. If you are being targeted with cheap shots, know that you are doing something RIGHT!



So, for you, the Jewish B*tch is better than a Pakistani?
Just because he said all Indian/Pakistan wars were started by Pakistan?
Man, you are anti Indian more than anything to begin with.
Who made you the Admin here is a riddle.
But once again...its Pakistani forum.
Is not it?
You are a black spot on PDF.
No wonder Indians are migrating to FB and Twitter.
Shame on your Islamic thinking.


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> I love that girl... she's one of the most decent human beings.... this son of a bitch Najam Sethi needs to be castrated.... arsewipe..... ganday khandan ka ganda anda.....



Yes please check her decent meter below and she claim that she is Muslim. please do what ever you want but don't call your self a Muslim

*Kate Moss & Jemima Khan (A charity in a decent way)*
lesbian lip locks - MyKalimag.com

*Jemima Khan*
Jemima Khan Boyfriend, Husband & Dating History - Zimbio

Now currently she is free and waiting to become first lady of Pakistan


----------



## Hyperion

Chall bey salay....... who gave you the right to be moral police? Judging people is the sole domain of the Almighty...... now go spank your daughter at home! 



ghazaliy2k said:


> Yes please check her decent meter below and she claim that she is Muslim. please do what ever you want but don't call your self a Muslim
> 
> *Kate Moss & Jemima Khan (A charity in a decent way)*
> lesbian lip locks - MyKalimag.com
> 
> *Jemima Khan*
> Jemima Khan Boyfriend, Husband & Dating History - Zimbio
> 
> Now currently she is free and waiting to become first lady of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Chall bey salay....... who gave you the right to be moral police? Judging people is the sole domain of the Almighty...... now go spank your daughter at home!



BEHAVE YOURSELF


----------



## forcetrip

user1 said:


> The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.
> 
> Jemima left IK because he could not progress that was expected. Jemima came back as a journalist because she saw a chance again with IK. Again, if it goes any further, it will be a relationship of convenience and opportunism - mainly on Jemima *Khan*'s part - nothing more!
> 
> I have read somewhere that there is a news censor on any news about Jemima Khan. Such news censorships are issued mainly for important personalities, whose private lives could be scandalous and need protection.



Having two children was just icing on this conspiracy theory. It just made it so much more .. Believable!


----------



## Hyperion

Apnee bachi pay baat ayee to foran "BEHAVE YOURSELF"??? Next time before opening your mouth regarding others daughters be very careful!




ghazaliy2k said:


> BEHAVE YOURSELF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

What a jerk! He has no respect for jemima or her religion.


----------



## Jaanbaz

viper46 said:


> well we all know najam sethi has a DNA of pig in him ... and he is qadiani laanati too ...



Nope not a Qadiani. Hes your Sunni Marxist brother.


----------



## Hyperion

That's why I said hello.... I can spot the witty ones! 



Marshmallow said:


> shes very decent n from lhr n very educated also








Pig + Qadiani = Aaj kia kha karr niklay thay maulana sahab? Eik baat patta hai, pig, maulvion say behtar hotay hain'! 




viper46 said:


> well we all know najam sethi has a DNA of pig in him ... and he is qadiani laanati too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Chall bey salay....... who gave you the right to be moral police? Judging people is the sole domain of the Almighty...... now go spank your daughter at home!





Hyperion said:


> Chall bey salay....... who gave you the right to be moral police? Judging people is the sole domain of the Almighty...... now go spank your daughter at home!



It is Allah almighy who say's in Quran that if something is wrong then say it is wrong and if something is right then say it is right. Our Prophet (P.B.U.H) say that " The judgement day will not come untill people stop saying right thing a right and wrong thing a wrong" now go a teach your self Islam first and then come and comments further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Chall bey.... I know Quran very well, Alhamdulilah..... furthermore, I know Deobandi/Salafist terrorists like you as well.... now go sully other people in your local mosque.



ghazaliy2k said:


> It is Allah almighy who say's in Quran that if something is wrong then say it is wrong and if something is right then say it is right. Our Prophet (P.B.U.H) say that " The judgement day will not come untill people stop saying right thing a right and wrong thing a wrong" now go a teach your self Islam first and then come and comments further.


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Apnee bachi pay baat ayee to foran "BEHAVE YOURSELF"??? Next time before opening your mouth regarding others daughters be very careful!



So you give full permission to your daughter to act like one?



Hyperion said:


> Chall bey.... I know Quran very well, Alhamdulilah..... furthermore, I know Deobandi/Salafist terrorists like you as well.... now go sully other people in your local mosque.


Kid grown up


----------



## Hyperion

Bechara, tumhain to baat deflect karni bhee nahin aati.... 

Now tell me something how many people like myself have you straightened? And I can tell you as a matter of fact that I have sent several fake-mullahs like you to hell, with my own hands...... khushbo lagga kay! 



ghazaliy2k said:


> So you give full permission to your daughter to act like one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Bechara, tumhain to baat deflect karni bhee nahin aati....
> 
> Now tell me something how many people like myself have you straightened? And I can tell you as a matter of fact that I have sent several fake-mullahs like you to hell, with my own hands...... khushbo lagga kay!



First tell me you are using same language to your mother also. Second i m a network engineer not a mullah. Third u remind me same history what was happening to Prophet Mohammad (P.B.U.H) and when he say something right he alway receive a words like that. Any way these words are not new to us because i belong to Syed family and people like you alway come like that and they always use slang instant of logic and creativewords and thoughts.


----------



## Hyperion

Don't put words into my mouth.... and don't reference Prophet Muhammad PBUH..... you are, nothing but a uneducated mortal, who doesn't even know what's right and what's wrong....... when you see things that you don't understand, it's best not to speak.



ghazaliy2k said:


> First tell me you are using same language to your mother also. Second i m a network engineer not a mullah. Third u remind me same history what was happening to Prophet Mohammad (P.B.U.H) and when he say something right he alway receive a words like that. Any way these words are not new to us because i belong to Syed family and people like you alway come like that and they always use slang instant of logic and creativewords and thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

Aeronaut said:


> Do you also know that IK refused to take a penny from the divorce case, a sum of about 600 million pounds?



Jemima Khan is from a Jewish family; and Jews, everybody knows, are very shrewd money managers. It is unlikely that the marriage would not have involved a Pre-nuptial agreement in this joint venture. When such high profile relationships undergo a change, some things are kept floated for the benefit of both parties in the future. 




Aamna14 said:


> You are dissecting a marriage to score a point??? Where is the proof of all that you have written??



It was in the news at the time of their marriage that British nobility was involved. You should know that most marriages in very rich families are conducted as an arrangement in the Europe and European diaspora. At the time of marriage, Jemima Khan was 19, neither was she any pretty nor was a member of Mensa. No qualification except her dad was filthy rich. The obvious was why? you speculate and tell me what could have brought the two together with a large age difference also?

I also want you to have a look at post divorce Jemima, who kept her husband's surname because that brought her an immediate recognition in socialite circles. All the partners that she chose were also celebrity attention seekers, e.g. Russell Brand, Hugh Grant, Jeremy Clarkson etc. Immediately after divorce, she was photographed in questionable clothing (by Pakistani standards) then, I read that she had got some sort of immunity from news. Unfortunately, I do not remember what it is called. Late Princess Margaret had also that immunity. 

I do not want anybody to believe that but I am certain that Jemima Khan is terribly interested in having her sons reaching the halls of powers in Pakistan. This is a natural thing.


----------



## cleverrider

ghazaliy2k said:


> First tell me you are using same language to your mother also. Second i m a network engineer not a mullah. Third u remind me same history what was happening to Prophet Mohammad (P.B.U.H) and when he say something right he alway receive a words like that. Any way these words are not new to us because i belong to Syed family and people like you alway come like that and they always use slang instant of logic and creativewords and thoughts.



You might be a gradute but your intellect level is low...very low...!That does not mean you are an idiot, Its just that you dont get certain things and your posts reflects that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Don't put words into my mouth.... and don't reference Prophet Muhammad PBUH..... you are, nothing but a uneducated mortal, who doesn't even know what's right and what's wrong....... when you see things that you don't understand, it's best not to speak.


Tell me how i am MBA in IT and currently doning MBA in Bussiness Management and did learn Quran with translation and also learn Sahih Bukari and Sahih Muslim, can you enlight me how?



cleverrider said:


> You might be a gradute but your intellect level is low...very low...!That does not mean you are an idiot/stupid, Its just that you dont get certain things and your posts reflects that.


Proof it


----------



## Hyperion

I have four engineering degrees (in total) and have an MBA from something even beyond ivy league.. all my life I have studied Quran and Sunnah...... have spent better part of my life understanding every religion out there..... in all probability have an IQ double of yours....... want to play more comparisons? 




ghazaliy2k said:


> Tell me how i am MBA in IT and did Quran with translation and also learn Sahih Bukari and Sahih Muslim, can you enlight me how?
> 
> 
> Proof it


----------



## user1

Hyperion said:


> Ganda demagh...... aur uss say bee gandi soch........ aur koi kahani gharni hai? Woh bhee gharr lo!
> Btw, who do you admire? Nawazooo & Co, Talibitches (actually they are one of the same) or maybe MQM?



No, I inherited love for Muslim League from our family. With time, I changed - my order of preference among the living leaders is 1. Pervez Musharraf 2. Tahir-ul-Qadri 3. Imran Khan (minus his support for Taliban).

Najam Sethi is a traitor.
To Nawaz Sharif - whom I liked in the early 90s - now I call Ganja Soor.
MQM - I am from a Punjabi family - I think has a great potential if it gets rid of Altaf and his entourage and build upon the educated, civilised people among it's cadres.

I have not fabricated anything, but only analysed what was actually available. I want to quote something from history. During 1971, both Bhutto and Mujib said that they were only working for the betterment of their people. The country was divided. Both men came on top in their respective countries.

Although, the question of who - Bhutto or Mujib - wanted to help his people and who was a power hungry bigot could not be determined at the height of 1971 crisis; but, the later actions of both men proved that both were power hungry megalomaniac and all they wanted was perpetual hold on power. Similarly, when I see the Imran-Jemima case - first thing that comes to my mind is why her?


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, you have a sound mind on your shoulders..... and a decent analytical mind...... what I would say to your closing statement is, why not her? Don't you believe in the fact that marriages and life partners are preordained by the will of Allah the Almighty? If yes, then who are we to say that it wasn't Allah's will that they both got married...... sometimes, best course of action is to give people "benefit of the doubt".......



user1 said:


> No, I inherited love for Muslim League from our family. With time, I changed - my order of preference among the living leaders is 1. Pervez Musharraf 2. Tahir-ul-Qadri 3. Imran Khan (minus his support for Taliban).
> 
> To Nawaz Sharif - whom I liked in the early 90s - now I call Ganja Soor.
> MQM - I am from a Punjabi family - I think has a great potential if it gets rid of Altaf and his entourage and build upon the educated, civilised people among it's cadres.
> 
> I have not fabricated anything, but only analysed what was actually available. I want to quote something from history. During 1971, both Bhutto and Mujib said that they were only working for the betterment of their people. The country was divided. Both men came on top in their respective countries.
> 
> Although, the question of who - Bhutto or Mujib - wanted to help his people and who was a power hungry bigot could not be determined at the height of 1971 crisis; but, the later actions of both men proved that both were power hungry megalomaniac and all they wanted was perpetual hold on power. Similarly, when I see the Imran-Jemima case - first thing that comes to my mind is why her?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

ghazaliy2k said:


> Proof it



Your Posts and they way you think reflects that. No comparison needed.


----------



## Spring Onion

Aeronaut said:


> This marxist son of a bitch says all the time that religion doesn't matter except only when it matters to him!​




In what context he was tweeting all this ??


----------



## Cherokee

Hyperion said:


> I have four engineering degrees (in total) and have an MBA from something even beyond ivy league.. all my life I have studied Quran and Sunnah...... have spent better part of my life understanding every religion out there..... in all probability have an IQ double of yours....... want to play more comparisons?



Something beyond Ivy league ??


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> Dude, you have a sound mind on your shoulders..... and a decent analytical mind...... what I would say to your closing statement is, why not her? Don't you believe in the fact that marriages and life partners are preordained by the will of Allah the Almighty? If yes, then who are we to say that it wasn't Allah's will that they both got married...... sometimes, best course of action is to give people "benefit of the doubt".......



My only problem is that she is claiming her self a muslim. that all and in my first comments i said that. any way no heart feelings


----------



## Hyperion

INSEAD...



Cherokee said:


> Something beyond Ivy league ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

cleverrider said:


> Your Posts and they way you think reflects that. No comparison needed.



Come up with logic mate and stop play word game



Spring Onion said:


> In what context he was tweeting all this ??



He said that Newspaper write her Jew and she is not. thats all


----------



## Spring Onion

ghazaliy2k said:


> He said that Newspaper write her Jew and she is not. thats all



well yeh newspapers have been mentioning the word while mentioning her.

so??


----------



## Hyperion

You need to understand the concept of "Takfir", "Ijtihad" and "Fiqh", and their interconnectivity...... if someone calls themselves Muslims, you are no one to question them, it's solely the domain of Allah the Almighty to judge them on the day of judgement....... this all depends upon the school of thought you follow, for example, the followers Ahmad ibn Hanbal, and his, namely the Salafists and to an extent the Deobandiz, have their own version of Islam, mostly full of hate, defying the merciful properties of Allah "Al Rehman / Al Rahim"..... anyhow, your sect, your grave...

I am just sharp edge of Allah's sword, I get activated only when I see uninformed people jumping up, down and using religion as emotional black-mail.



ghazaliy2k said:


> My only problem is that she is claiming her self a muslim. that all and in my first comments i said that. any way no heart feelings


----------



## user1

Hyperion said:


> Don't you believe in the fact that marriages and life partners are preordained by the will of Allah the Almighty? If yes, then who are we to say that it wasn't Allah's will that they both got married...... sometimes, best course of action is to give people "benefit of the doubt".......



That is true, but, Allah (SWT) guides only who want his guidance and let the people astray who want to go the other way. 

God *points out* the right path, for some paths lead the wrong way: if He wished, He could guide you all. (16:9)

There is another verse which favours your point:

Live with them in accordance with what is fair and kind: if you dislike them, it may well be that you dislike something in which *God has put much good*. (4:19)

And then, there is this verse:

God does not change the condition of a people [for the worse] unless they change what is in themselves (13:11)

May be IK was in a worse state of faith when he married Jemima Khan, with passage of time - and this is natural - the evolution of his faith occured and Allah made a way for their separation. 

We sent them with clear signs and scriptures. We have sent down the message to you too [Prophet], so that you can explain to people what was sent for them, *so that they may reﬂect.* (16:44)

I am not forcing anything on anybody, I only want to say that bigger the position of a Sadiq and Amin, the bigger should be the scrutiny of his character by the people who are his responsibility. Remember the tale of Omar bin Khattab (PBUH) and his son regarding 2 pieces of cloths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

This Najam Sethi looks like Tareq Foteh, both are saitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ghazaliy2k said:


> My only problem is that she is claiming her self a muslim. that all and in my first comments i said that. any way no heart feelings



She can, who knows? Do you know she will go to Hell? Do you? Do you even know following age old retarded rituals and customs as right? Killing people over petty issues constitutes to being a Muslim? 

Khair live and let live, dont pass judgments if you cant handle the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Aeronaut said:


> This marxist son of a bitch says all the time that religion doesn't matter except only when it matters to him!​









@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

user1 said:


> I have not fabricated anything, but only analysed what was actually available.



Sorry mate, in your analysis you have took 2 and 2 and made 22. 

You really think if the Goldsmiths want to make business inroads into Pakistan, the only way they can think of is to marry their daughter to a cricketer?!

For half the cost of the wedding cake they could probably buy Ganja's loyalties for a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

This bastard needs to be humiliated realtime not just on twitter, talk about double standards.....


----------



## Ferocious

SHAMK9 said:


> I love Jemima, such a heart warming woman. god bless her.



She's blessed with beauty, above-average intelligence and character....a rare combo - a graceful and classy woman indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

user1 said:


> It was in the news at the time of their marriage that British nobility was involved. You should know that most marriages in very rich families are conducted as an arrangement in the Europe and European diaspora. At the time of marriage, Jemima Khan was 19, neither was she any pretty nor was a member of Mensa. No qualification except her dad was filthy rich. The obvious was why? you speculate and tell me what could have brought the two together with a large age difference also?
> 
> I also want you to have a look at post divorce Jemima, who kept her husband's surname because that brought her an immediate recognition in socialite circles. All the partners that she chose were also celebrity attention seekers, e.g. Russell Brand, Hugh Grant, Jeremy Clarkson etc. Immediately after divorce, she was photographed in questionable clothing (by Pakistani standards) then, I read that she had got some sort of immunity from news. Unfortunately, I do not remember what it is called. Late Princess Margaret had also that immunity.
> 
> I do not want anybody to believe that but I am certain that Jemima Khan is terribly interested in having her sons reaching the halls of powers in Pakistan. This is a natural thing.



It sounds like you are clinically passing judgements on a robotic figure who is out and about to cash in on any and everything. That to me is unfair. Otherwise there would have been no mentioning of her being not pretty or anything of that sort. Being pretty or not is a subjective opinion I find a lot of people not in the least pretty but others do so its to each his/her own. Secondly, She is a human being and her reasons for her marriage to Imran Khan were her business nor mine or anybody else's so I won't speculate on that but the woman has not only got money but fame as well so I hardly think that she is out to earn it through marriages and relationships especially when she is a mother. I don't find her keeping her husband's surname to be an issue as well since he clearly is the father of her children and thats a bigger responsibility than many think especially for a single parent. I am not saying she or anybody else is perfect but we shouldn't see the worst in someone before finding any concrete evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

Najam Sethi is no good low life jerk who is well known for his " LIFAFA JOURNALISM " Talent.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> This marxist son of a bitch says all the time that religion doesn't matter except only when it matters to him!​


@Aeronaut those who betrayed RASOOL SAW who do you they can be loyal to no one sir no one so stop wasting time on these idiots I can't understand why ISI tolerates these dumbos and they never face any accidents why by the way loved how Jammima Khan slapped him back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamna14 said:


> It sounds like you are clinically passing judgements on a robotic figure who is out and about to cash in on any and everything. That to me is unfair. Otherwise there would have been no mentioning of her being not pretty or anything of that sort. Being pretty or not is a subjective opinion I find a lot of people not in the least pretty but others do so its to each his/her own. Secondly, She is a human being and her reasons for her marriage to Imran Khan were her business nor mine or anybody else's so I won't speculate on that but the woman has not only got money but fame as well so I hardly think that she is out to earn it through marriages and relationships especially when she is a mother.* I don't find her keeping her husband's surname to be an issue as well since he clearly is the father of her children and thats a bigger responsibility than many think especially for a single parent.* I am not saying she or anybody else is perfect but we shouldn't see the worst in someone before finding any concrete evidence.



Amna i agree with your post except the bold part.

Technically and by law she is NO more his wife and she cant not keep the title of Mrs IK. .

rest if she is Jew or Christians that does not matter . Its her personal life and faith. Najam Sethi has nothing to do with personal life of Imran Khan even or anyone.

We criticise Sethi for his alleged role against Pakistan but we never targeted him for his personal private life. If people start doing that Sethi also has many things not looking good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Spring Onion said:


> Amna i agree with your post except the bold part.
> 
> Technically and by law she is NO more his wife and she cant not keep the title of Mrs IK. .
> 
> rest if she is Jew or Christians that does not matter . Its her personal life and faith. Najam Sethi has nothing to do with personal life of Imran Khan even or anyone.
> 
> We criticise Sethi for his alleged role against Pakistan but we never targeted him for his personal private life. If people start doing that Sethi also has many things not looking good



Well I wasn't referring to legal implications but yes if thats how it is then she can't as you rightly pointed out.


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamna14 said:


> Well I wasn't referring to legal implications but yes if thats how it is then she can't as you rightly pointed out.



she is a beautiful woman , media specially our neo liberals have been portraying her as some kind of writer  (indeed she lately tried to lay her hand on writing about Pakistani society though based on her limited knowledge), but the fact is that she is keeping surname "Khan" with her name just an attempt to be noticed. Specially when IK is now in active politics.

She made rash decisions on personal front viz a viz her relations but i feel she still longs for IM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

From her tweets she is extremely quick to rebukes Najam Sethi’s labeling of her as “Jewish hairess” by describing her parents mothers as Christians vehemently but Why she keep silence on the other conversion issue Sethi's brought up in his same tweet…is she thought of her not Muslim anymore?

Blind Followers? Anyone?


----------



## Aamna14

Spring Onion said:


> she is a beautiful woman , media specially our neo liberals have been portraying her as some kind of writer  (indeed she lately tried to lay her hand on writing about Pakistani society though based on her limited knowledge), but the fact is that she is keeping surname "Khan" with her name just an attempt to be noticed. Specially when IK is now in active politics.
> 
> She made rash decisions on personal front viz a viz her relations but i feel she still longs for IM



I don't know I remember the kind of cheap shots that were aimed at her when she used to be in Pakistan and those were highly uncalled for. I wouldn't have blamed her if she got disillusioned and would have not cared a bit about the people but what I admire about her is that she has stood up for the people of this country time and again. Obviously I can't claim to know someone's intentions but as long as she keeps highlighting core issues concerning Pakistan and it does bring even the slightest bit of good to us in any way then I feel we must acknowledge that instead of mudslinging. As far as her personal life goes it stays personal and I am sure she must have made decisions that would earn her a fair amount of critique from the masses but that is the case with all human beings. We just have an advantage that we aren't chased by Paparazzi all the time and nobody is offering a hair splitting analysis on our decisions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

People really forgetting under thier sheer prejudice and liking, IKs two sons are under her brought up……Need not to say anymore!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Tameem said:


> People really forgetting under thier sheer prejudice and liking, IKs two sons are under her brought up……Need not to say anymore?


Yes and they are proud Muslims and even she makes sure they visit mosques on regular bases and she has made sure that they become Muslims what ever her own doings are but she has made sure Imran two sons are brought up as Muslims so now you can shut your mouth


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamna14 said:


> I don't know I remember the kind of cheap shots that were aimed at her when she used to be in Pakistan and those were highly uncalled for. I wouldn't have blamed her if she got disillusioned and would have not cared a bit about the people but what I admire about her is that she has stood up for the people of this country time and again. Obviously I can't claim to know someone's intentions but as long as she keeps highlighting core issues concerning Pakistan and it does bring even the slightest bit of good to us in any way then I feel we must acknowledge that instead of mudslinging. As far as her personal life goes it stays personal and I am sure she must have made decisions that would earn her a fair amount of critique from the masses but that is the case with all human beings. We just have an advantaged that we aren't chased by Paparazzi all the time and nobody is offering a hair splitting analysis on our decisions




AGREED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Zarvan said:


> Yes and they are proud Muslims and even she makes sure they visit mosques on regular bases and she has made sure that they become Muslims what ever her own doings are but she has made sure Imran two sons are brought up as Muslims so now you can shut your mouth



Oh Great, She thaught them what she didn't believe in herself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Tameem said:


> Oh Great, She thaught them what she didn't believe in herself


Yes she taught them and they proudly claim to be Muslims and offer Salah too and I have seen these kind of cases many times please you can shut your mouth


----------



## AhsanAmin

user1 said:


> The marriage between IK and Jemima Goldsmith was a marriage of convenience; he married her because her father's money could be useful in his political endeavours and she married because her father's business could get a foothold in Pakistan. Remember, it was an arranged marriage, just the way marriages are conducted in Pakistan and British nobility. The only thing that stood out about Jemima at that time was her father's enormous wealth, otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.



This is a totally stupid thing to say. Her social status might have an effect on Imran Khan just like I would expect when you get to know how others think of someone. I really would not believe money would be a factor in Imran Khan's eyes but of course it would be one of the most talked about things when people would gossip. 

Despite a broken marraige, she has always supported him and they have not said anything like we usually see in most marriages that break down.



> otherwise, there were tens of thousands better women available for IK.



Is the most stupid comment I could have ever come across.


----------



## Tameem

Zarvan said:


> Yes she taught them and they proudly claim to be Muslims and offer Salah too and I have seen these kind of cases many times please you can shut your mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Oh Great, She thaught them what she didn't believe in herself




What she believes is between her and God, and let the time decide what she taught them, just stop being a prick.


----------



## Zarvan

Jazzbot said:


> What she believes is between her and God, and let the time decide what she taught them, just stop being a prick.


PML N supporters are the biggest dumbos they can't bring up corruption charges on him so they try to attack his family background and now even loose on that


----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


> What she believes is between her and God, and let the time decide what she taught them, just stop being a prick.



Excellent, That's like a good blind follower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Tameem said:


> Excellent, That's like a good blind follower


You are a blind follower of corrupt mafia don Nawaz


----------



## Tameem

Zarvan said:


> You are a blind follower of corrupt mafia don Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> People really forgetting under thier sheer prejudice and liking,* IKs two sons are under her brought up*……Need not to say anymore!!



Tameem, The bold part, Using your logic, should we also fault, Ms.Kalsoom Nawaz sharif for her daughter .Marayam, upbringing ??

Wo kaya kehtay hain sharif khandan ki larkiya bhag kar shadi nahi karti, Jamaima didn't ran away with IK to marry him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> I don't know *I remember* the kind of cheap shots that were aimed at her when she used to be in Pakistan and those were highly uncalled for. I wouldn't have blamed her if she got disillusioned and would have not cared a bit about the people but what I admire about her is that she has stood up for the people of this country time and again. Obviously I can't claim to know someone's intentions but as long as she keeps highlighting core issues concerning Pakistan and it does bring even the slightest bit of good to us in any way then I feel we must acknowledge that instead of mudslinging. As far as her personal life goes it stays personal and I am sure she must have made decisions that would earn her a fair amount of critique from the masses but that is the case with all human beings. We just have an advantage that we aren't chased by Paparazzi all the time and nobody is offering a hair splitting analysis on our decisions


 
Aunty back then I wasn't old enough to remember any of that !  

Aaap buzorgoon ka experience hamareiii liyee invaluable haiii !


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> Tameem, The bold part, Using your logic, should we also fault, Ms.Kalsoom Nawaz sharif for her daughter .Marayam, upbringing ??
> 
> Wo kaya kehtay hain sharif khandan ki larkiya bhag kar shadi nahi karti, Jamaima didn't ran away with IK to marry him




I didn't want to bring up Maryam Nawaz because I knew right when I'll do so, that nut head will run away. Lets see if he has balls to show up now..


----------



## Tameem

@mafiya & @Jazzbot

I can take you both simultaneously but not the Administration of both Aeronaut and Webmaster......plain and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> @mafiya & @Jazzbot
> 
> I can take you both simultaneously but not the Administration of both Aeronaut and Webmaster......plain and simple.




You don't have to *take* us both, just talk with logic and sense and no mod will harm you. Too difficult for your kind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Jazzbot said:


> You don't have to *take* us both, just talk with logic and sense and no mod will harm you. Too difficult for your kind?



Logic? Just answer post no:90


----------



## Hyperion

Chupp.... before I start digging dirty laundry of Gangaz and Gangeez! 



Tameem said:


> From her tweets she is extremely quick to rebukes Najam Sethi’s labeling of her as “Jewish hairess” by describing her parents mothers as Christians vehemently but Why she keep silence on the other conversion issue Sethi's brought up in his same tweet…is she thought of her not Muslim anymore?
> 
> Blind Followers? Anyone?


----------



## Tameem

Hyperion said:


> Chupp.... before I start digging dirty laundry of Gangaz and Gangeez!



I, I Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Logic? Just answer post no:90




Don't know which "the other conversion issue from Sethi's same tweet" you are talking about.


----------



## Hyperion

Everyone hating her.... have a look.... how pretty she is..... like an angel..... 








Now look at Najjam Sethi's lanati face.... as if Allah SWT and his angels themselves are sending lanats...







The choice is yours..... the signs are there.... it's up to you to judge........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

Tameem said:


> @mafiya & @Jazzbot
> 
> I can take you both simultaneously but not the Administration of both Aeronaut and Webmaster......plain and simple.



Saadqay jaaao app ki is saadgi par aur masoom dhamkio par

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Hyperion said:


> Everyone hating her.... have a look.... how pretty she is..... like an angel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at Najjam Sethi's lanati face.... as if Allah SWT and his angels themselves are sending lanats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice is yours..... the signs are there.... it's up to you to judge........


and Imran is looking like a tiger ready to attack seems looking focused on his pray


----------



## My-Analogous

Hyperion said:


> You need to understand the concept of "Takfir", "Ijtihad" and "Fiqh", and their interconnectivity...... if someone calls themselves Muslims, you are no one to question them, it's solely the domain of Allah the Almighty to judge them on the day of judgement....... this all depends upon the school of thought you follow, for example, the followers Ahmad ibn Hanbal, and his, namely the Salafists and to an extent the Deobandiz, have their own version of Islam, mostly full of hate, defying the merciful properties of Allah "Al Rehman / Al Rahim"..... anyhow, your sect, your grave...
> 
> *I am just sharp edge of Allah's sword,* I get activated only when I see uninformed people jumping up, down and using religion as emotional black-mail.



Who learn many thing from Quran, but didn't learn the way to talk (Iqlak) and continusly using slang words against a person. It is a big question mark to say your self Allah's sword.

Respected brother in Islam, just as being a Muslim and having belief are inseparable, so is being a Muslim and excellent ‘akhlaaq’ (good character, manners, modesty, etc.)!!!! One cannot over-emphasize the importance and significance of possessing and developing excellent ‘akhlaaq’ in Islam and in the Scales of Allah Subhanah!

Al-Tirmidhi Hadith 628 Narrated by Abu Hurayrah

The Prophet (saws) said: ‘Among the Muslims the most perfect, as regards his faith, is the one whose character is excellent, and the best among you are those who treat their wives well.’

Al-Tirmidhi Hadith 3252 Narrated by Aisha ; Abdullah ibn Abbas

Allah's Messenger (saws) said, "The best of you is he who is best to his family, and I am the best among you to my family.”

Sahih Al-Bukhari Hadith 8.61Narrated by Masruq

We were sitting with 'Abdullah bin 'Amr who was narrating to us (Hadith). He said that the Messenger of Allah (saws) said: 'The best among you are the best in character (having good manners).' "

Al-Muwatta Hadith 47.8

Yahya related from Malik that he had heard that the Messenger of Allah (saws) said: "I was sent to perfect good character."

Al-Muwatta Hadith 47.9

Yahya related from Malik from Salama ibn Safwan ibn Salama az-Zuraqi that Zayd ibn Talha ibn Rukana, who attributed it to the Prophet (saws) said, "The Messenger of Allah said: 'Every deen has an innate character. The character of Islam is modesty.' "

Al-Tirmidhi Hadith 4832 Narrated by Abu Hurayrah

Allah's Messenger (saws) said, "Do you know the things which most commonly brings people into Paradise? It is fear of Allah and good character. Do you know what most commonly brings people into Hell? It is the two hollow things: the mouth and the private parts."

Al-Tirmidhi Hadith 631 Narrated by Jabir ibn Abdullah

The Prophet (saws) said: On the Day of Judgment the dearest and closest to me, as regards my company, will be those persons who will bear the best moral character. Those among you, who talk with affectation and are given to boasting, will be the most repugnant to me and farthest from me on the Day of Judgment.’

Sunan of Abu-Dawood Hadith 4782 Narrated by Abu Umamah

The Prophet (saws) said: ‘I guarantee a house in the surroundings of Paradise for a man who avoids quarrelling even if he were in the right; a house in the middle of Paradise for a man who avoids lying even if he were joking; and a house in the upper part of Paradise for a man who made his character good.’

Sahih Al-Bukhari Hadith 5.104 Narrated by Abdullah bin Amr

Allah's Messenger (saws) neither talked in an insulting manner nor did he ever speak evil intentionally. He (saws) used to say, "The most beloved to me amongst you is the one who has the best character and manners."

Sunan of Abu-Dawood Hadith 4781 Narrated by Abud Darda

The Prophet (saws) said: ‘There is nothing heavier than good character put in the Scale of a believer on the Day of Resurrection.’

Sunan of Abu-Dawood Hadith 4780 Narrated by Aisha, Ummul Mu'minin

anyway i will not further disscussed in this forum and you can mail me and i will reply that when ever i got the time.


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Aunty back then I wasn't old enough to remember any of that !
> 
> Aaap buzorgoon ka experience hamareiii liyee invaluable haiii !



Ji Uncle woh aapki umar ka taqaza hai na ab yehi dekh lein aapki duniya mein aapki hum umar aunties bhi hoti hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Ap auntian parai aurton ke baray main guppain lagana band karain. @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Aeronaut said:


> This marxist son of a bitch says all the time that religion doesn't matter except only when it matters to him!​



dude i told you guys entire goldsmith family including ex spouse jamima is supporting imran khan through UK politically, but u guys never trust me 

pardon me but i may even doubt that they might still be having an affair


----------



## Informant

darkinsky said:


> dude i told you guys entire goldsmith family including ex spouse jamima is supporting imran khan through UK politically, but u guys never trust me
> 
> pardon me but i may even doubt that they might still be having an affair



So? altaf bhai is London too


----------



## Hyperion

What about Taafooo bhai & Co..... JK might be supporting IK with her inheritance, what about Tafooo bhai? Bhatta from Manchester? 



darkinsky said:


> dude i told you guys entire goldsmith family including ex spouse jamima is supporting imran khan through UK politically, but u guys never trust me
> 
> pardon me but i may even doubt that they might still be having an affair


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> What about Taafooo bhai & Co..... JK might be supporting IK with her inheritance, what about Tafooo bhai? Bhatta from Manchester?



who is taking bhatta is peshawar 

they are trying to enter KPK soon KPK will be backing MQM  darpok taliban khan has disappointed them


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, one thing I can attest to is that, there is 0% corruption in KPK - vis-a-vis intimidation tactics..... police doesn't threaten anyone.... no one collects bhatta..... are you kidding me!



darkinsky said:


> who is taking bhatta is peshawar
> 
> they are trying to enter KPK soon KPK will be backing MQM  darpok taliban khan has disappointed them


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> Dude, one thing I can attest to is that, there is 0% corruption in KPK - vis-a-vis intimidation tactics..... police doesn't threaten anyone.... no one collects bhatta..... are you kidding me!



lol

u r getting brainwashed by PTI fans






Kidnapping, extortion force Peshawar businessmen to shift | SAMAA TV


----------



## Hyperion

LOL as much as you want..... I don't care who ever ran KPK before, or is running now..... it's simply not possible..... problem with us, Pashtuns, is, we have zero tolerance to bullshit and intimidation tactics.

Most of such crap happens in Punjab and Karachi, where either people fear law enforcement agencies or some other gang.... in KPK, everyone is a king..... each and everyone has a weapon, and can protect themselves very well.......

For example, try to take bhatta from me in Peshawar, Rawalpindi or Karachi.... forget me, try to take it from my baby sis..... she will drop you cunts like fruit fly.



darkinsky said:


> lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> LOL as much as you want..... I don't care who ever ran KPK before, or is running now..... it's simply not possible..... problem with us, Pashtuns, is, we have zero tolerance to bullshit and intimidation tactics.
> 
> Most of such crap happens in Punjab and Karachi, where either people fear law enforcement agencies or some other gang.... in KPK, everyone is a king..... each and everyone has a weapon, and can protect themselves very well.......
> 
> For example, try to take bhatta from me in Peshawar, Rawalpindi or Karachi.... forget me, try to take it from my baby sis..... she will drop you cunts like fruit fly.



well i had already smelled crap from what u said earlier






Kidnapping, extortion force Peshawar businessmen to shift | SAMAA TV

plus talibans hailing from mohmand agency, mehsud talibans are taking bhatta monthly of 1 billion and 150 million rupees from karachi, dunya news published that report


----------



## Hyperion

Have you ever bothered to read my posts? Mehsuds are not Pashtun.... they are like "shooder" amongst our people..... and another thing, no one said about kidnappings..... kidnapping is our national sport....... not for the money, but to settle issues amongst ourselves.....

Now buzz off and spend sometime with your homeys....... khattarnak Pashtun here might abduct you! 




darkinsky said:


> well i had already smelled crap from what u said earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidnapping, extortion force Peshawar businessmen to shift | SAMAA TV
> 
> plus talibans hailing from mohmand agency, mehsud talibans are taking bhatta monthly of 115 million rupees from karachi, dunya news published that report


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> Have you ever bothered to read my posts? Mehsuds are not Pashtun.... they are like "shooder" amongst our people..... and another thing, no one said about kidnappings..... kidnapping is our national sport....... not for the money, but to settle issues amongst ourselves.....
> 
> Now buzz off and spend sometime with your homeys....... khattarnak Pashtun here might abduct you!



and here is from ANP era







here is PTI KPK updates


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429626513471053824
KPK me corruption hoti nahi tau ANP ne paradise me corruption ke he?

what happened to Pakistan railway under ghulam ahmed bilour everybody knows it dear



Hyperion said:


> Have you ever bothered to read my posts? Mehsuds are not Pashtun.... they are like "shooder" amongst our people..... and another thing, no one said about kidnappings..... kidnapping is our national sport....... not for the money, but to settle issues amongst ourselves.....
> 
> Now buzz off and spend sometime with your homeys....... khattarnak Pashtun here might abduct you!



khattaks are not pashtuns, mehsuds are not pashtuns, turis are not pashtuns @Abu Zolfiqar, hindkowans are already punjabi according to pashtuns  then who really are pashtuns then dear 

tum bhi pashtun he k nahi khocha


----------



## Hyperion

Check karna hai? Aa jao Pekhawar, khusbo lagga kay! 



darkinsky said:


> tum bhi pashtun he k nahi khocha


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> Check karna hai? Aa jao Pekhawar, khusbo lagga kay!



yaraa peshawar aachuka he 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=510602415726383





tum apne khair mana


----------



## mr42O

Don't forget his past as BLA fighter and his name found in american embassy after Iranian revolution


----------



## Ferocious

Aamna14 said:


> It sounds like you are clinically passing judgements on a robotic figure who is out and about to cash in on any and everything. That to me is unfair. Otherwise there would have been no mentioning of her being not pretty or anything of that sort. Being pretty or not is a subjective opinion I find a lot of people not in the least pretty but others do so its to each his/her own. Secondly, She is a human being and her reasons for her marriage to Imran Khan were her business nor mine or anybody else's so I won't speculate on that but the woman has not only got money but fame as well so I hardly think that she is out to earn it through marriages and relationships especially when she is a mother. I don't find her keeping her husband's surname to be an issue as well since he clearly is the father of her children and thats a bigger responsibility than many think especially for a single parent. I am not saying she or anybody else is perfect but we shouldn't see the worst in someone before finding any concrete evidence.


Amen to that my friend! 



Hyperion said:


> LOL as much as you want..... I don't care who ever ran KPK before, or is running now..... it's simply not possible..... problem with us, Pashtuns, is, we have zero tolerance to bullshit and intimidation tactics.
> 
> Most of such crap happens in Punjab and Karachi, where either people fear law enforcement agencies or some other gang.... in KPK, everyone is a king..... each and everyone has a weapon, and can protect themselves very well.......
> 
> For example, try to take bhatta from me in Peshawar, Rawalpindi or Karachi.... forget me, try to take it from my baby sis..... she will drop you cunts like fruit fly.


That's the biggest problem in the country.....everyone thinks himself above the law bro!



Zarvan said:


> You are a blind follower of corrupt mafia don Nawaz


 
Our government makes the mafia look good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Allah bless our Pakistan and my last blood is for Pakistan and when i was in Umrah i made pray for my Country and asked Allah to forgive us and i made request to Khadim in Kaba to Pray for my country and forget to tell them to pray for me also any way pary for me that i will go to Kaba again for my Hajj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

AhsanAmin said:


> I really would not believe money would be a factor in Imran Khan's eyes but of course it would be one of the most talked about things when people would gossip.



*If money was not, then what was? *

This is the most obvious question, which nobody cares to think!

We should not go too far in our hero worship of Imran Khan. I also support him, but that also entitles me to question his motives, ambitions and choices.


----------



## user1

This is just an attempt to tell why I say what I say!

I see that there is a great difference in the *'Ghayrat' (Shame, Humiliation) system *of people in the East and Modern West.

In West if somebody is found guilty of* corruption*; that person will be quick to* resign *out of 'Ghayrat'. If it happens in our land, that person is most likely to stay on the job denying all the charges; for example, there was money found in the bank account of Makhdoom Amin Faheem which was a commission of some sort. He returned the money but did not feel even a speck of 'Ghayrat'.

On the other hand in our areas if there is an affair of some sort – for example the one between *Nawaz Sharif and Tahira Syed or Nawaz Sharif and Zeba Bakhtiar* – a divorce is quick to follow; it was too much for the 'Ghayrat' of the husbands (Naeem Bukhari and Adnan Sami Khan) to handle. In lower social strata, it could have led to the *murder *of the women involved. In contrast, this is an *everyday story in the West*, even princesses have had affairs but still their marriages stayed; for example late lady Diana or Princess Margaret.

In our areas, there is a *strong sense of family *– familial relationships have attained a sense of sacredness which is now missing in the West. But they have an even better thing *sanctified *which is the rule of law, rights of the people and a sense of extended family i.e. *community*.

If we mix both of these qualities of West, we will see that *Western men and women are a lot easy to slip in and out of a relationship as they see fit to their comfort.* This is not something which exists in today's world. There are historical precedents. Examples abound:

When *British East India Company* landed in India, Britain was a fringe backwater in the World Economy while India was one of the biggest exporter of produce and manufactured goods in the World. British Crown instructed the East India Company's employees to *'cultivate' relationships with the natives*. They tried but the only Indians with whom they could marry was* Indian prostitutes.* So, the first generations of Anglo-Indians was almost all children of prostitutes. (Source: BBC Documentary)

With passing times, British gained stature and now Indians were also interested in having relationships. So, there was a time when *women of Muslim and Hindu nobility *were married to British men. Many men *converted* to the respective religion of bride, to thwart social pressures. In most cases the marriages last for quiet long, but,* in the end most Britions reverted back to Christianity*. Their children in many cases were sent to England to get a Christian education. In many cases, it was already agreed that all the boys will have father's religion and girls will have mother's religion.* 'White Mughals' *by Willism Dalrymple gives a detailed account of this age. He tells the story of one Captain James Kirkpatrick, the resident Hyderabad of East India Company and Khair-un-Nisa – a women of Hyderabad nobility. *He converted to Islam*, but in the end both *his children were sent to England and baptised*. Captain was buried in a Christian cemetry.

Madelaine Slade or* Mirabehn* was a disciple of Mahatama Gandhi. She joined Gandhi in 1925 – a time when he was at the peak of his fame and looked like the leader who would lead India to Independence. She accompanied Gandhi in Round table conferences, and was also a witness to Simla conference, Cabinet mission, Interim Govt. and the constituent assembly and assassination of Gandhi. According to wikipedia *'Mirabehn's stay in India coincided with the zenith Gandhian phase of the freedom struggle.'* There is at least one recorded incident where she tried to* meet Viceroy of India* with a message from Gandhi. That was during the waning days of Gandhi's influence when Nehru and Sardar Patel were gaining more importance in the independence movement. Mirabehn eventually left India, Asharam and the Gandhian lifestyle. With hindsight, it is easy to see that she was* a British attempt to bring someone to the inner circles of Indian independence movement* for the greater good of the crown.

When, Dickie Mountbatten and* Edwina Mountbatten* arrived in India in the last few months of Raj. It was evident that independence was at hand, so, their job was to keep safe the interests of crown in Post-Colonial subcontinent. Edwina was instructed to 'establish early contact' with women who matter in India. She went, with Dickie's approval, further than that and made an *intimate relationship with 'Jawa' – Jawaharlal Nehru.* As Gandhi was out, Sardar Patel was not interested, so, Nehru was the best chance of British to cultivate a relationship. In May 1947, Nehru was a guest of Mountbattens and was had the privilege to examine 'Plan Balkan' before any other Indian leader. He rejected that, then, the final plan (V. P. Menon Plan) was presented to him which accepted. The same plan in the end became the plan for independence of India. The whole idea of Edwina's friendship with 'Jawa' and Mountbatten's privileged treatment of Jawaharlal Nehru was *to keep India the part of British dominion*; which Indians got rid of some time after independence. But, this is a part of annals of history that* Edwina Mountbatten was presented as a bait to Nehru* and he fell for her. This is something which would be impossible even to think for a women in our areas. What Edwina did was for the greater good of Britain.

During colonial times, most of the world was under the influence of British Crown which had a firm hold of their markets. There was *a privileged access of British goods to colonial markets*. The emerging superpower, USA, was also keen to expand it's markets. WWII provided Americans with just such an access, British were knee-deep in their debts to USA and Roosevelt was pushing them hard to grant independence to 1/6th of humanity i.e. 1/6th of world markets. During those days, in 1942, *Roosevelt *sent his personal envoy – *Averell Harriman* - to put pressure on Churchill and also look for Safety of Britain i.e. American Overlordship. Once in London, Harriman started *an affair with Pamela Churchill, the daughter in law of Winston Churchill*. It was an affair known to everybody. As Patrick French writes in his book 'Liberty or Death':

*In the curious system of power alliances under which the British Establishment operated*, this was no disadvantage in Harriman's dealings with the Prime Minister, since Churchill was extremely anxious to, in his own word, 'drag' the Americans in to the war by whatever means possible. Lord Beaverbrook, for one, was delighted by the news of the liaison: 'To have FDR's personal representative, the man charged with keeping Britain safe, sleeping with the prime minister's daughter-in-law was* a wonderful stroke of luck*'.

British were sacrificing a personal relationship of Prime Minister's daughter-in-law for the greater good of the Britain.

Consider the above 'stroke of luck' happening in Pakistan. Could anybody accept such a situation? Obviously not. *My point is only that having relationships – social contracts – mean different things in different societies at different times.*

I would again like to emphasize that aspect of *Jemima Khan's* nature that she is *hungry for fame*, this can be easily deducted from her *post-divorce affairs* which were all with* 3rd rate celebs: Hugh Grant, Jeremy Clarkson and Russell Brand. *She could have chosen a stable, sensible person! No, she chose TRASH. Imran Khan writes that he was much impressed by her *'spiritual curiosity'* and *'her strong value system'*. I don't find any of these characteristics represented in her subsequent choice of relations.

Also, as I said, IK also tells that her parents were totally supportive and had no objections on her converting to Islam, this was a marriage contracted through the social interactions of the* Western Nobility with Pakistani nobility.*

Need I say more?

My family voted for IK, but not deified him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

ghazaliy2k said:


> Allah bless our Pakistan and my last blood is for Pakistan and when i was in Umrah i made pray for my Country and asked Allah to forgive us and i made request to Khadim in Kaba to Pray for my country and forget to tell them to pray for me also any way pary for me that i will go to Kaba again for my Hajj


 
Hi,

Why don't you donate that money and make one poor pakistani's life better---open them a business---help them get on their feet---.


----------



## My-Analogous

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you donate that money and make one poor pakistani's life better---open them a business---help them get on their feet---.



Mastan Bhai i already in the middle of that, Me and friend is now open one software house in Karachi and currently we are conducting an interviews and two software engineer's is on final interview phase and soon we both visit Pakistan in few months and officially open the office and in next five years we will make that strength up to 30 to 50, currently in US that company having six software engineer's since now we are established, its time for my beloved country. Plus my sister is working as an NGO workers are we are working on that part as well.

In the freedom movement my father lost his elder brother (he was 10) and he was murdered(Shahadad) while protecting Mosque from Hindu angry mob (because we support Pakistan) and he was the only one who was in front of them to protect the Mosque and meanwhile Muslims support reached he embrace shahadad, and that mosque was safe and still in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

ghazaliy2k said:


> Mastan Bhai i already in the middle of that, Me and friend is now open one software house in Karachi and currently we are conducting an interviews and two software engineer's is on final interview phase and soon we both visit Pakistan in few months and officially open the office and in next five years we will make that strength up to 30 to 50, currently in US that company having six software engineer's since now we are established, its time for my beloved country. Plus my sister is working as an NGO workers are we are working on that part as well.
> 
> In the freedom movement my father lost his elder brother (he was 10) and he was murdered(Shahadad) while protecting Mosque from Hindu angry mob (because we support Pakistan) and he was the only one who was in front of them to protect the Mosque and meanwhile Muslims support reached he embrace shahadad, and that mosque was safe and still in India.



I ran a software house as well. Glad to see fellow coders. Which field do you specialize in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Informant said:


> I ran a software house as well. Glad to see fellow coders. Which field do you specialize in?



I am Computer Network Engineer and friend is Software Engineer with 50% partnership we establish software house in US and now second office will be Karachi and i will look after that. We offer all types of software's and its includes mobile and networks base tools (like ftp server, email exchange server our own product) as well.


----------



## Informant

ghazaliy2k said:


> I am Computer Network Engineer and friend is Software Engineer with 50% partnership we establish software house in US and now second office will be Karachi and i will look after that. We offer all types of software's and its includes mobile and networks base tools (like ftp server, email exchange server our own product) as well.



I'd say a better pool of S.Engineers can be found in Lahore, speaking from my experience. My Bro in law also opened his company in US a long time back his backend was Karachi. He sold his company though. 

In my 2 cent opinion, dont take offence to it, do look into the feasibility of offering life and health insurance for your employees. nd good luck!


----------



## My-Analogous

Informant said:


> I'd say a better pool of S.Engineers can be found in Lahore, speaking from my experience. My Bro in law also opened his company in US a long time back his backend was Karachi. He sold his company though.
> 
> In my 2 cent opinion, dont take offence to it, do look into the feasibility of offering life and health insurance for your employees. nd good luck!



Brother i was working in Karachi before and i know that where can i get right S Engineer's and not lot of people know that Bank of America all software's were developed in Karachi. Anyway your point may be vaild but he don't know how to get right people and it seems that it was a problem of HR not pool of Karachi software engineer and my friend in also from Karachi and he is very successful here in US.


----------



## Informant

ghazaliy2k said:


> Brother i was working in Karachi before and i know that where can i get right S Engineer's and not lot of people know that Bank of America all software's were developed in Karachi. Anyway your point may be vaild but he don't know how to get right people and it seems that it was a problem of HR not pool of Karachi software engineer and my friend in also from Karachi and he is very successful here in US.



US Govt softwares went through us. All hush hush. We were outsourced by Fortune 500 companies and still are. Pakistan has a lot of talent, unfortunately our security situation scares a LOT of business off. And may you guys find success. I am so happy to hear you guys hiring for Pakistan. Good going! 

I have moved on to other pastures, but still consult for companies on various projects. Free money for bak bak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Informant said:


> US Govt softwares went through us. All hush hush. We were outsourced by Fortune 500 companies and still are. Pakistan has a lot of talent, unfortunately our security situation scares a LOT of business off. And may you guys find success. I am so happy to hear you guys hiring for Pakistan. Good going!
> 
> I have moved on to other pastures, but still consult for companies on various projects. Free money for bak bak



And we lucky ones, get to hear your bak-bak for free?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

